Ask HN: Would you rather be an alpha developer or an enterprise developer? - tech_crawl_
======
csixty4
I think it's the wrong question. Sure, I'd love to work on the hot new app
that everybody has in their pocket and can't live without until next week.

But more than that, I want to work with as many smart people and as few
assholes as possible. I've found both groups in startups and enterprise. I
also want to make good money, and I want to feel supported in my career
development.

The rest, as they say, are implementation details.

------
dalke
Context: This is the exact question posed and addressed two years ago at
[http://thenextweb.com/dd/2013/11/12/alpha-vs-enterprise-
deve...](http://thenextweb.com/dd/2013/11/12/alpha-vs-enterprise-developers/)
. Likely elsewhere too.

FWIW, apparently I'm neither.

